# Unusual sliding cylinder steam engine model



## ChooChooMike

While I was out rummaging around an antiques flea-market (or is that _fleece_-market: ), I came across this steam engine model. It has a _very_ unusual configuration where the cylinder itself moves/slides as well as the piston/valve gear. I've never seen anything like it before ??!!

If anyone has more info, please post it here. I don't think this unique style of steam engine ever caught on. I can only imagine this style of engine had to be a maintenance/lubricationnitemare in full-size version. The guy selling it didn't know the history of the model, but suggested the moving cylinder configuration could result in an effective longer piston stroke in a more compact space. It has a reversing lever and looks like the piston is moving opposite of the crank/crosshead motion ??

I would have loved to buy the model, but he was asking something like $900 which was waaaaayyyy out of my price range for a curiosity.

Here's 3 short vid's showing different angle of operation. They're a bit choppy due to me trying to hold the vid cam with one hand and turn the flywheel with the other.

[youtube=425,350]RGCjISBw2pU[/youtube]

[youtube=425,350]VwWXQPo7kgs[/youtube]

[youtube=425,350]AMzWEnm4HQk[/youtube]​


----------



## Jadecy

Very interesting design. As you alluded to it seems like way too many moving parts. Neat idea for a model though!


----------



## mklotz

One can only ask, "WHY"?


----------



## baldrocker

Because someone could.
BR


----------



## rake60

I love it!

Building your first running engine is a *GREAT* accomplishment.
It's a personal challenge that has been met.
I hope we see *EVERY* first runner here!!!

After you build 40 of them the challenge disappears.
A design as drastic as this one would give that challenge back to you.

Thanks for sharing the info Mike!

Rick


----------



## cfellows

Maybe it's just a novel way to balance the engine...


----------



## stevehuckss396

mklotz  said:
			
		

> One can only ask, "WHY"?



I think we should be asking "Why Not"

I have alot of respect for people who think outside the box. Feels great to build an engine from plans. Feels ten times that when those plans are your own. 

Good for him!!

Steve Huck


----------



## Mike N

Another very unique engine design is the Kansas City Lightning, it has 2 pistons in the same cylinder that meet in the middle. I made the ignition timer parts for the models with the aid of Wire EDM. This is a new engine from Morrison & Marvin engine works.

http://www.pbase.com/captain_carl/kansas_city_lightning

www.morrisonandmarvin.com


----------



## ChooChooMike

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just a novel way to balance the engine...


I can't see it being balanced with the cylinder moving one way and piston, crank, eccentrics, cross-head moving in who knows what way 

It's certainly a unique engine model !!


----------

